# Moving to oz working visa



## lyndseyquirk (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm wanting to move to Australia in February next year , I'm thinking Sydney Melbourne or Perth as I have friends there . Bit worried about travelling on my own and I'm going to work!! Hopefully find a job preferably before I go ... Can anyone help and give me info on where to start and where to look for accomodation I think I would prefer a apartment x x thanks


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

You might want to look into sharing accommodation before you get your first job. Rents are expensive, but very affordable once you are employed.


----------

